# New Case 224 owner (pics)



## Frenchie (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

After reading these forums for a few weeks, I decided to buy this lil case 224 i had seen for sale. Paid 500$ (cdn) ,came with 44 inch mower , single phase snowblower, 4 wheel weights, new tire chains and a trailer. Figured the price was decent. 

Everything works, although the carb needs adjusting, tires will have to be changed , as will a couple other parts but nothing major at first glance. engine runs clean, and nothing leaks.

I want to restore it completely in the longer run. but i will start with the mechanics since i dont mind the weathered look ( i dig rat rods ). 

I had a couple questions,

1- what are the best parts websites ( Canadian if posssible)
2- how do i figure out the model year? last owner said 82 but he wasent sure
3- its really loud, is it just a worn muffler or did they come out of the box like that?
4- whats the best oil and oil brand for engine and hydraulics?

Thanks and nice meeting you all!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Frenchie, great looking tractor you have there. As to your questions, I'll see what I can do.
1. You'll have to look around, but here are a couple of places to check out....

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/case_ingersoll_parts_index.cfm
http://www.casegardentractorparts.com/info.html

2. There is a sticker ID plate below and to the left of your steering column, should have some good information there to help you ( and us) figure out what we can about your tractor.
View attachment cciProductionYear.pdf


3. I'd check the exhaust system, it could have holes, a leak or just be loose.

4. For the engine, I believe they recommend SAE 30 for above freezing, and a 5W20 or a 10W30 for below freezing.
In the hydraulics, they recommend using 20W40 and below freezing a 5W20 Use API service classification SE or CC...but hese are hard to find. Any good quality 15W40 HDEO would work well.

Before you dig in too deep, make sure you have a manual and all the oils and filters that you'll need.

I threw this in for you to look at.
http://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/case-ingersoll-220-222-224-444-operators-manual-31.html


----------



## snoel (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like a nice Case, to "fix up" a bit. I like the older Case tractors.


----------



## Frenchie (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info and welcome pogobill and snoel,

Took a closer look at it today and found the serial for the tractor, carb and motor. the one one the tractor is 224 - 82 so i take it its an 1982?

Also, i found that , after driving it around a lil bit, it wont gradually accelerate, but jerk forward, then the throttle dosent seem to be timed with the travel control lever ?

thanks again


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought a 1973 Case 224, first year for a 14 horse in the 200 series, the two tone cream and red kind really love it. I'm in the middle of a frame off restoration. The older models had the hydraulic tank up front over the front PTO


----------

